# King Edward V11 N.C. London.



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

(Scribe) Looking for old class mates (if around) for school year 1950)
OR anyone knowing of someone in that class.
Writing book memoirs and need additional info.
You can contact me here or email [email protected]


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*King Edward V11 N.C. College*

Good Luck in your quest Tom. 1950 was well before my time (1963/64) but it would be interesting to learn what the college was like just after the war?


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Tom,I was there from September '53 to July '54, loved every minute of it!
If I can help let me know.


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

waiwera said:


> Good Luck in your quest Tom. 1950 was well before my time (1963/64) but it would be interesting to learn what the college was like just after the war?


Thanks for your response - Nice to know of some youngsters / others (still around) and well I hope. lol
Yes, It was somewhat confusing status 5 after the war, we were all greenhorns - but very proud of the college and studied with intent.
I have good related memories and hope to get some imput from others (if still around) Gulliver was our maintenance man (somewhat of a mystery person) at Bording on Cromwell Rd.
Hopefully, I'll get some contacts and cont. w/my writeups.
Take care, Regards, Tom


----------



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

*King Ted's London*

Hello Gents,

Have previously posted query re finding school mates from King Teds Sept 1957 to Sept. 1958 but no response.

When I was there, the so called residential (boarding) part was in Cromwell Road and was run by a dreadful old bugger (not literally!) called Captain Wood, a thoroughly nasty piece of work. He was assisted by a nice chap Mr.Owen, who was I believe ex-RN, whose wife was the Matron. The Owens had a teenaged daughter and Mr.Owen was convinced that her virginity was being targeted by every cadet in sight!

A favourite pastime was sharing an illicit half bottle of brown ale whilst perched on the roof trying to "warp" the off-duty air hostesses in the hotel opposite!

I spend a happy year there, being successively promoted Deck Captain 5B Deck) and Port Watch Cadet Captain. Although King Teds lacked the aura of Worcestor and Conway, it gave a good training for life at sea as apprentice.

Once again, would love to hear from anyone there at the same time as me.

Regards,

Jim Martin


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

Apart from oggling the Air Hostesses, our favourite Sunday recreation was to take a boat out on the Serpentine and terrorise the other rowers,showing off our "skills" learned in the Sumner and Lecky in West India Dock!


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

We escaped on Friday afternoons down to the serpentine for practical study s
Did not last long . back to hard study s in the naughty boys class .
Had a captain Ohanessen (guess the spelling) who was partly deaf so we all would whisperer He would turn up his deaf aid then we would shout . another time another lad filled his pipe with match heads then cover with baca .He would take it all like a gentleman . He and his partners got me through 2 mates with flying colors.


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

I think his name was Capt. Yohansen,some one will no doubt put us right.
He used to take us on the Thames for sailing instruction in the whalers.What a brave man,the river was very busy in the fifties.He was a much respected member of staff.


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was there from September 1950 to end of year, my memory has gone so unable to recalkl too much
M.A.Eadon


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I was there 58/59. I have written about Capt. Wood on one of the other KE VII threads, certainly not complimentary. But the Owens and all the Instructors were all gems as were the BEA air hostesses across the road. 
If I recall correctly, it was Capt. Johansen, as well as boat handling he taught signals and being deaf,we used to call out the answers.


----------



## Christopher Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, my name is Chris Knight I studied at Riversdale College of Technology between 1971 and 1974, as an RO. I am looking for a gentleman called Mel Fowler, who studies were 1 year ahead of mine, studied also as an RO, but stayed in the same guest house 9 Clarendon Rd, Garston, with Mrs Dodd and her brother. There were also 2 gentleman studying at Liverpool University at the same time, Neil Wade (Electrical Eng) and Robert Green (Chemistry). On this website I am principally trying to find Mel Fowler, completed his studies at Riversdale for an RO and later joined Cunard, at one stage was on the Ship ACT 6 in the Seaforth Terminal Liverpool, about 1974! 
Anybody know the where about of Mel Fowler, former Cunard RO?


----------

